# The Quiet Comrade - Newbie Review & Test Run



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Good Afternoon Folks.

Well, I am still waiting for my Meer to arrive ( Tracking says 12/1..  )

However, Another "trial" pipe arrived today. 
Of course I ordered this online and being a sucker for gadgets and such.. It was an easy purchase. 

The Quiet Comrade- " A Mellow Marvel" 

I read alot about these style of pipes, and it made me want to investigate.
I realize I am a relative newbie to pipe smoking, But I thought I would drop in an unbiased review with some pics. 
I will just speak of my personal experience with it.

First of all, It is a nifty design. Upon inspection of the fine machined parts you can get a sense of the cooling design and flow of smoke through the path. The pipe does have a smaller bowl then then my 2 other pipes, But could certainly hold enough for a good 30 minute puff or so.

The pipe is supposed to smoke " cool and dry " as detailed on the box and buy the seller, So I intentionally smoked something wetter then normal.
( I have gotten some HOT steam blasts before when doing this, and learned the importance of drying my tobac out a few minutes before smoking ) , But I did not do this for this trial.

I unpacked and checked the pipe. Took it apart and put it back together. 
I loaded a bowl of a nice smelling Vanilla Custard blend from Altadis. It appeared dampish and sticky in the bag.. 
( Picture attached) 



I pre-lit the top and let it rest a minute.
I struck another match and took some deeper lighting puffs on the bowl.
It was cooking nicely and I started to drag on it good.. 

The taste was very nice...
and NO HEAT or STEAM at all. 

I could feel the bowl get warm a little , But the metal part of the pipe never did. 
I had to relight after I put it down for a few minutes. Again.. Very cool smoke. and tasty. ( This particular blend was sweet. and something I could not see myself chain smoking bowls of.. But certainly a nice flavor. Would go well with a morning cup of good coffee) 

A nice puff pace kept this bowl going for a good 15 minutes , with maybe one more relight after a "Honey-Do" rant by the wife because I am off work today. 

Overall , this pipe seemed to do what is says it should and I did not get "Bit" by it at all, despite the intentially wet blend I packed.
And speaking of "honey".. Take a look at the picture of what was trapped in the little chamber after I was finished. 
A nice amber liquid condensate that I am sure would have nipped my tongue good. 

Cleanup was simple and accomplished with nothing more then a wipedown of the metal parts in the smoke chamber. The filter is still pretty clean, so I will leave it for another few bowls full.

Not a bad purchase.. This pipe may be good for a travel puffing too. 
I do not regret the purchase at all ( < $20 incl. shipping) 

If you are considering one of these pipes.. I hope this information is of some help to you. I certainly will use this pipe regular frequency, But honestly, It does not feel as nice as my Sav does. 

Vin :wave:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice pipe.
I might get one some day to try it


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Where did you get the pipe? Ebay find?


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> Where did you get the pipe? Ebay find?


Yes Sir. Ebay it was.
My apologies if I posted this thread in the wrong area..
I guess I could have posted it here --> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/246042-pipe-tobacco-e-bay-acquisitions.html

I exercise extreme caution when I am looking at the tobacco section on Ebay.
One could easily find themselves out of control with all the pipe / eye candy on that dreadful site. LOL

Vin


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Seems to me that the content of this thread is a little more substantial than whats in that thread.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks for the review!


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

Vinny another great review.


----------

